# Über den Inhalt von Postings [oder: "Zensur"]



## Heiko (3 März 2002)

Ich möchte einmal etwas deutlicher zum Inhalt von Artikeln in diesem Forum werden:

Grundsätzlich darf hier jeder schreiben, was er denkt - und sei es noch so abstrus. *Jede* Meinung ist willkommen.

Was ich jedoch keinesfalls dulden werde sind Artikel, 
- in denen zu Straftaten aufgerufen wird,
- die einen sonstigen Straftatbestand verwirklichen,
- die sonstwie gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen,
- Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten.
Für die ersten beiden Fälle behalte ich mir ausdrücklich die Möglichkeit vor, Anzeige zu erstatten.
Ich möchte auch deutlich machen, daß ich nach der aktuellen Rechtslage keine andere Möglichkeit habe, ohne selbst zur Verantwortung gezogen zu werden.
Es wird aber weiterhin *kein einziger* Artikel gelöscht, weil er eine Meinung enthält, die mir oder einem anderen nicht gefällt. Meinungsfreiheit ja - wüste Beschimpfungen oder Beleidigungen nein!

Ebenso werde ich konsequent doppelte Artikel löschen um die Übersichtlichkeit zu wahren.

Ich bin dankbar für eine sehr große Meinungsvielfalt. Ohne verschiedene Meinungen gibt es keine guten Diskussionen.
Aber irgendwo ist auch die Grenze.

Wir sind schließlich alle zivilisierte Leute, die sich normal über alles unterhalten können und ich sehe keinen Grund, warum wir uns gegenseitig beschimpfen sollten.


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2002)

*Löschung*

Wieso wurde mein Artikel mit dem Titel "Hinweis" gelöscht ? Hat der gegen die guten Sitten hier verstossen ?   Nur weil ich wahrscheinlich ein paar unbequeme Wahrheiten rausgelassen habe ?? das Wort "Pfeifen" am Ende war deutlich mit einem  gekennzeichnet, daran kanns also nicht liegen.

Gruß, 

[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2002)

Ich hab ihn nicht gelöscht.

Vielleicht einer von den anderen Moderatoren. Mal abwarten wer das war...


----------



## Devilfrank (10 April 2002)

Ich wars nicht. nein nein  :wave:


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2002)

Ich denke, ich habe den Täter:
Das Board war so eingestellt, daß jeder seine Artikel bearbeiten und löschen darf. Dies galt auch für den anonymen Benutzer.
Das bedeutete aber auch, daß jeder anonyme Benutzer alle anonymen Artikel bearbeiten und löschen konnte.

Das habe ich nun so umgestellt, daß nur noch registrierte Benutzer ihre eigenen Artikel löschen können.

Sorry, Dave, war ein Konfigurationsfehler.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2002)

*Blocklisten erlaubt ?*

Hallo Heiko,

Ich hoffe Du kennst mich   

Ich bin der mit dem 146 Subnet 

Meine Frage ist :

Ist es erlaubt, hier eine Liste von IPs und Adressen zu Posten, die auf DialerSchrottSeiten führen.

Ich würde dann, wenn meine Liste eine wirkunsfolle Grösse hat, diese Daten auch den anderen Usern gerne zur Verfügung stellen.

In der Liste sind einerseits solche Sites drin die beim Surfen ziemlich in nem Popup aufgehen. Z.B. Hackerspider, Piratos oder Starsnackt. Wenn man nach MP3s oder CD-Cover sucht.
Andererseits habe ich auch Bannersponsoren in der Liste die mit ihren Bannern für Dialersites Werbung machen. Die anderen Sponsoren, die ich bisher noch nicht mit Dialerschrott in Verbindung gebracht habe, stehen nicht drin. 
Die Pornosites die man eigentlich nur über die SponsorenBanner erreicht, werd ich auch nicht in die Liste aufnehmen, weil das die Liste sprengen würde.

Ich frag hier lieber erstmal, weil ich nicht weis ob das rechtlich erlaubt ist.
Ich denke mir das das geschäftsschädigend für diese Heinis sein könnte.
SOLL ES JA AUCH SEIN  Vielleicht kapieren die Bannersponsoren ja dann, dass jeder deren Banner blockt, weil sie mit Dialersites werben. Und werfen diese wieder raus, und machen lieber Werbung für Autos oder Ebay oder Dialerfreie Pornosites.

Also,
Bye Chris


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2002)

Die Liste kannst Du mir gerne schicken. Die wird in einem anderen Rahmen verwendet.


----------

